# jeffrey abugel - stranger to my self



## bubniakz (Jun 3, 2008)

hi, can someone send me ebook pdf? thx


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

me 2 please


----------



## Broken Design (Sep 13, 2009)

Can somebody here send this to me? Or does anybody know about a torrent?


----------



## Cameron123 (Sep 6, 2012)

The book is pretty much a waste of time. The statistics he gives are basically pulled out of his ass. And like most "professionals" he gives no real advice either than saying that you'll have this for a number of years and that meds are the only things that may help alleviate some symptoms.


----------



## Broken Design (Sep 13, 2009)

trisomy21 said:


> The book is pretty much a waste of time. The statistics he gives are basically pulled out of his ass. And like most "professionals" he gives no real advice either than saying that you'll have this for a number of years and that meds are the only things that may help alleviate some symptoms.


: ( I hope i don`t have many years left with DP then...

Do you have the pdf?


----------



## Cameron123 (Sep 6, 2012)

No it was at my library.


----------



## Broken Design (Sep 13, 2009)

trisomy21 said:


> No it was at my library.


Ok : )


----------

